# Full body routine



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm looking to switch to a full body routine 3 days per week with rest between each workout.

Would a full body routine 3 days per week with two moderate days and one heavy day be a sensible approach eg

2 days 3 sets of 10 reps each exercise progressive overload each week on these and the other day go heavy either 3x3 or 5x5 or should I just do 3 days 3x10 progressive overload.

Bench

Shoulder db press

Rack pulls (can't deadlift)

Tricep dips

barbell curl

leg press (can't squat)

hanging leg raises


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

That looks like too many exercises per workout for a whole body routine to me, although I suppose you're not natty. Bear in mind that whole body training could involve a different set of exercises each workout. I did a routine where I did squats two workouts of of three and did deadlifts in the third for example. You could similarly do different bench press variations in different workouts or vary back exercises to include chin-ups, pulldowns, or a horizontal rowing machine.

If size is your priority I'd definitely go with 5x5 over 3x3.

If you can do them I'd personally go with RDLs over rack pulls.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> That looks like too many exercises per workout for a whole body routine to me, although I suppose you're not natty. Bear in mind that whole body training could involve a different set of exercises each workout. I did a routine where I did squats two workouts of of three and did deadlifts in the third for example. You could similarly do different bench press variations in different workouts or vary back exercises to include chin-ups, pulldowns, or a horizontal rowing machine.
> 
> If size is your priority I'd definitely go with 5x5 over 3x3.
> 
> If you can do them I'd personally go with RDLs over rack pulls.


 Thanks it was just a routine similar to what I posted I seen in the gym they recommend and I thought I would maybe prefer to just do a full body 3 times a week as I grew bored of P/P/L and now on a 4 days split most weeks I end up missing a day.

Ill maybe have to come come up with workout a And workout B so I'm not doing the same exercises 3 times a week. What you mean I'm not natty? I'm not taking anything though i think I will use clen when my weight loss stalls


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tricky said:


> Thanks it was just a routine similar to what I posted I seen in the gym they recommend and I thought I would maybe prefer to just do a full body 3 times a week as I grew bored of P/P/L and now on a 4 days split most weeks I end up missing a day.


 In terms of missing a day, you can just cycle the workouts with any routine. As in the next time you train just do whatever you were planning to the day before.



> Ill maybe have to come come up with workout a And workout B so I'm not doing the same exercises 3 times a week. What you mean I'm not natty? I'm not taking anything though i think I will use clen when my weight loss stalls


 Well using clen obviously wouldn't be natty but sorry, assumed you were assisted.

These might give you some ideas:

http://oldschooltrainer.com/practical-full-body-training/


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://oldschooltrainer.com/practical-full-body-training/

Edit: Ha! beat me to it.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> In terms of missing a day, you can just cycle the workouts with any routine. As in the next time you train just do whatever you were planning to the day before.
> 
> Well using clen obviously wouldn't be natty but sorry, assumed you were assisted.
> 
> ...


 Cheers I'll give it a read. I've been researching various things and using steroids with all the sides isn't for me at the minutes although I know there is drugs to combat sides like Nolva and clomid but the thought of growing moobs and those real bad spots on chest and back doesn't appeal to me at the stage I'm at. What does interest me massively is growth. HGH. Been reading up on 4iu mon/wed/fri for example or ther low dose protocols for health benifits, the improved sleep and recovery appeal massively to me alone let alone aid with fat loss and muscle building plus other benifits for skin and hair ect im told?

I know it's expensive though and somthing which usually isn't used until quite advanced and ran for long periods of time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tricky said:


> Cheers I'll give it a read. I've been researching various things and using steroids with all the sides isn't for me at the minutes although I know there is drugs to combat sides like Nolva and clomid but the thought of growing moobs and those real bad spots on chest and back doesn't appeal to me at the stage I'm at. What does interest me massively is growth. HGH. Been reading up on 4iu mon/wed/fri for example or ther low dose protocols for health benifits, the improved sleep and recovery appeal massively to me alone let alone aid with fat loss and muscle building plus other benifits for skin and hair ect im told?
> 
> I know it's expensive though and somthing which usually isn't used until quite advanced and ran for long periods of time.


 You realise I'm natty, right? Bear in mind there are long term health risks/concerns related to steroid use, not just the possible immediate side effects.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mingster said:


> http://oldschooltrainer.com/practical-full-body-training/
> 
> Edit: Ha! beat me to it.


 Sorry - pretty sure I know about that link as I've seen you post it before!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sorry - pretty sure I know about that link as I've seen you post it before!


 You can't beat old school lol.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You realise I'm natty, right? Bear in mind there are long term health risks/concerns related to steroid use, not just the possible immediate side effects.


 Didn't know if you were assisted or not just seen quite a knowledge chap. I know there are health risks involved hense why I don't use. I'm trying for a second child too which I can steroids could hamper my chances. I don't believe HGH has an impact on it though I couldn't be wrong as I'm only in the early stages of research about HGH for somthing I may use at a low dose long term in the future. Anything to help keep me young for longer lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tricky said:


> Didn't know if you were assisted or not just seen quite a knowledge chap.


 Thanks. My knowledge of PEDs pretty much only extends far enough to know I'm never going to use them, short of possible TRT if I legitimately end up needing it. Not judging those who do but personally one reason I lift is for general health so it would be rather counterproductive to then add PEDs into the mix.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Full body training is imho one of THE best ways to train as a natural, i absolutely love it and am very reluctant to ever train in a 'bodypart' style again.... as long as you understand basic periodisation.....and can implement it!

The permutations you can use in terms of exercise selection are virtually endless, however i generally follow a few 'rules'....

1. I squat 3 x weekly (2x back, 1 x front)

Bench 2 x weekly, deadlift 1 xweekly, press 1 x weekly

2. I train in 6 week blocks, weight remains the same throughout the cycle but volume increases up to week 6 when i deload, increase the weights and cut the volume right back.....then simply restart the cycle with the increase poundage...

3. 3 days a week means i can focus on conditioning work, sled pulls, hiit, liss...whatever...

Give it a go man! The first couple of cycles will feel extremely demanding if your used to a split style....but ultimately it will be worth it! Good luck :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ausmaz said:


> 2. I train in 6 week blocks, weight remains the same throughout the cycle but volume increases up to week 6 when i deload, increase the weights and cut the volume right back.....then simply restart the cycle with the increase poundage...


 Have you posted more details of this anywhere out of intetest? I've recently started doing something similar. Are you doing this with a size or strength focus?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Full body training is imho one of THE best ways to train as a natural, i absolutely love it and am very reluctant to ever train in a 'bodypart' style again.... as long as you understand basic periodisation.....and can implement it!
> 
> The permutations you can use in terms of exercise selection are virtually endless, however i generally follow a few 'rules'....
> 
> ...


 What's the exact layout mate? Curious x


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you posted more details of this anywhere out of intetest? I've recently started doing something similar. Are you doing this with a size or strength focus?


 I havent mate, its something ive not been doing too long ( currently 3rd cycle of this style) ive trained full body for a long time though....this is more of a hypertrophy focused phase as im currently rehabbing a couple of niggling injuries, hence a slow progression in terms of resistance while still getting a good amount of work in.....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What's the exact layout mate? Curious x


 No worries, its nothing too fancy....im on my way to work at the moment, ill post up further details later as @Ultrasonic had also asked....

Hows your training goin man?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> No worries, its nothing too fancy....im on my way to work at the moment, ill post up further details later as @Ultrasonic had also asked....
> 
> Hows your training goin man?


 Too much going on ATM to follow a program properly, just going in and doing what I feel like mate, will move back into it i. A few months maybe although it's nice to just f**k around TBF.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Was gonna say look up Fortitude Training for full-body workouts, but if you're not on steds don't do that :lol: Link @Ultrasonic posted is good, also https://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Too much going on ATM to follow a program properly, just going in and doing what I feel like mate, will move back into it i. A few months maybe although it's nice to just f**k around TBF.


 Thats pretty much where im at right now tbh, i basically ground my joints in to dust with constantly trying to add weight to the bar....so now im just having a bit more fun by trying an approach id always dismissed.....

Having fun with training and staying motivated is what its all about mate :thumb


----------

